# Kayak Snappers



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Finally caught some live cigs and these guys pounced.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I really can't focus on any of your posts. I keep staring at your avatar. Her cast net technique is great.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Ditto Mr. Fish.....lets just hope the cropping isn't becuase she's a 20 yarder. Nice pair of Snappers from your Yak!


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice fish

Robin


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats nice Snappers.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

excellent snapper - good fish too


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

need2fish said:


> excellent snapper - good fish too


x2. Please post enlarged avatar for PPF member review :thumbsup:. Very Nice Snapper!


----------

